# Young single female Diamond Dove in need of new home (and friends!) - Massachusetts



## Ardzruni (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, forum! To make a long story short, I am a first time bird owner who bought a single female diamond dove at a large pet store recently, but certain life complications mean that I can't dedicate as much time to her as as I expected, and not nearly as much as she needs or deserves. So, in lieu of returning her to the store where her only company is the canaries, I thought I'd try and find her a real home here.

I admit I don't know nearly as much about doves as I should, but the poor thing seems desperately lonely and I just don't have the time, space or resources to get her a good companion and/or mate. If there are any diamond owners here who live in the New England area and would like to give a lovely little 6 months-ish old female a good home, I'll happily drive her out to you myself even. 

I know I ought to be swatted for stumbling half-blind into something as important as pet ownership, but right now I just want to make sure that this little sweetie gets everything she needs that I can't give her.


----------



## steveroper7 (Dec 27, 2021)

Diamond dove in Worcester
I have a mate for her


----------

